# Expecting Hamster Babies



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

No, Dosa isn't preggers (that I know of). But one of the hamsters we recently purchased is looking quite pregnant. Her sides are getting a lot larger, so that could mean she is about 4-8 days from having pups. We cleaned out her entire cage and got rid of some of her less baby-safe toys. 

We are leaving her wheel in her house until she actually gives birth, as she is SO active I worry about her going crazy without an energy outlet. :roll: As it is, she tries to climb the walls of her Sterilite container. 

I was hoping to use this as a way of following her and the babies' progress as I am not a member of a hamster forum. lol Besides, I know you all love any kind of baby!! :lol:

Oh, and her name is Cupcake. I am waiting for PhotoBucket to not be dumb so I can get out a picture of our pretty girl! 

Any suggestions for a new grandma? 
Any fun "We had hamster babies" stories??


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

A few years ago we bought a guinea pig (sorry, no hamster stories), who was clearly pregnant. She had 3 little ones, all healthy! 
Obviously, make sure you do some research about it. (I did so much research, found out the percent chance a guinea pig will die in birth...stressed me out so much I lost a small patch of hair!)

Enjoy the babies too! My guinea pig's are the sweetest little things.

Here's a few pictures of them when they were young. (by the way, that's not the cage they lived in, or their bedding. Those are old clothes we let them play with and a little bin that was their play pen)

















They're nursing in this one. Such a good mama, lifting up so they could!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Aww that's neat. I always love guinea pig babies. Little miniatures of the adults! I just hope Cupcake is not too young. She is so little still, that I worry she may reject the babies or eat them or suffer complications herself..:|


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So my hamster had her babies last night! Luckily it only looks like there are 7 or 8 in the nest. I got a peek while she was running around gathering the seeds I sprinkle in all the hamster cages each night. I can't wait to see what all their colors are going to be!!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

Make sure to take out the wheel and don't clean the cage until the babies are at least two weeks old. I recommend reading this - http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/61545-crash-course-on-accidental-pregnanciesbabies/ and this thread is helpful for sexing babies - http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/topic/10517-how-to-tell-the-sex-of-my-hamster/ Good luck! Those two threads are very informative (especially the first one) so I really recommend reading all of it! 

Ps if the hammies are Syrians they will need individual cages but dwarfs can be kept in same sex groups


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy moo cow, 7 or 8?? How did she fit them all in there??


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah I have done the research and all the grunt work already. We actually took her wheel out a few days ago, just in case and we cleaned her cage earlier this week because we didn't know an exact date she would have them. She is Syrian but, like with the hedgies, all the adults have their own cage. In about 3 weeks we will sex them and separate the boys. We already have a bin ready for them.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Pictures when they're old enough, please.  Good luck with your new little ones!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

No hamster stores but I have a hamster (a syrian ) so I await the news!!! I love me some hammiest!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Yeah I have done the research and all the grunt work already. We actually took her wheel out a few days ago, just in case and we cleaned her cage earlier this week because we didn't know an exact date she would have them. She is Syrian but, like with the hedgies, all the adults have their own cage. In about 3 weeks we will sex them and separate the boys. We already have a bin ready for them.


Just to clarify girls need to be separated as well


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So at about 3.5 days old, the babies have found their voices! Any time Cupcake shifts in the nest, there are a host of squeaky complaints from the babies. My boyfriend thinks there are 5 babies in there. I could have been mistaken when taking the first count, at least that is what I am telling myself. I hope she hasn't eaten any of the babies. 

Cupcake is doing well and being a pretty good first time mom. She has started a huge food hoard under the right side of the nest and keeps the babies on the right side. It is so hard not to poke around the nest, but I do my best to steal glimpses of the babies when she is out and running around her cage. 

I am so excited to see the babies starting to show their fur in the next day or two. I am hoping for a variety, but I would love to have some that looked like their mom. My boyfriend is hoping for a white baby.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Cupcake the 7 days before the babies. She was already getting larger.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Her first attempt at a nest. Note: She made it in her food dish. Multi-purpose nest. Luckily, she decided to try a different spot before the babies came.



Day before the babies were born. She was gigantic, and when she sat still, you could see the babies moving inside her.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The picture isn't working.  But yay that everyone's doing well! 


Edit: Just kidding, I see the pics now!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Cupcake is doing well and being a pretty good first time mom. She has started a huge food hoard under the right side of the nest and keeps the babies on the right side. It is so hard not to poke around the nest, but I do my best to steal glimpses of the babies when she is out and running around her cage.


The babies are on the left side of the nest. It won't let me edit. Sorry!!  Babies are NOT part of the hoard. lol


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

UPDATE: 

I got a good look in the nest last night. I got a count of 6. The babies are getting their fur, so far 3 are going to have similar coloring and markings as mom. I think we are going to have at least 1 white baby. 

There is still a LOT of squeaking going on, but no babies have wandered from the nest yet. We can't wait until next Monday when we can clean out the cage!! It is getting rank, but we can't mess with it until then.  

Anyone in the Tampa, Fl area want a hamster baby???


----------

